# Lyme vaccination



## pjengo (Nov 29, 2012)

Should I vaccinate my 18 wk old for Lyme disease?..Live in Massachusetts


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lyme vaccine is not that effective, and has a really bad rate for adverse reactions. I am also in MA, and although we live in a Lyme "hot bed", my vet doesn't recommend it, especially for vaccine sensitive breeds like Havanese. The other piece of that is that Lyme is only one of several serious tick-borne diseases in our area, and if your dog gets one, it is very likely that he has been exposed to one or more of the others as well.

We choose to be diligent about tick prevention, careful and regular tick checks, and we pull titers for tick borne diseases once per year. Our vet treats any dog that comes up positive for any of the tick borne diseases as soon as they are identified. Obviously, if the dog is showing signs of illness or unexplained lameness any time during the year, they are checked for TBD's then too.

In our area, 60% of dogs are positive for Lyme by their 3rd birthday. Knock wood, Kodi is still negative.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I, too, am in MA, actually Cape Cod, where ticks and Lyme disease are very prevalent year round. My dogs were never vaccinated against the disease. They both tested positive at one point, before we moved to the Cape and then, while here, reverted back to negative. They never had symptoms, so I opted not to have the vaccine, even though my Cape vet suggested it. I think I would wait it out and just be very vigilant with your tick checks and tick preventative measures.


----------



## pjengo (Nov 29, 2012)

*LYme vaccination*

Thanks for the response, I will choose the option of tick patrol..


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow, you guys! That's terrible stats! I'd never let the girls out if I lived there!!!! "Pee and poop in the house! You are not allowed outside!!!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> Wow, you guys! That's terrible stats! I'd never let the girls out if I lived there!!!! "Pee and poop in the house! You are not allowed outside!!!"


Lyme is a fact of life here, for people and animals, and it is spreading quickly to many other parts of the country, as are all the tick-borne diseases. The GOOD news is that it is completely curable with a course of antibiotics, if it is caught in a reasonable length of time.

Every part of the country has its pros and cons... Much of California is too dry to have a tick problem, but they have those horrible grass seeds that penetrate dogs' skin and have to be surgically removed, and rattle snakes, and cougars...

There are dangers no matter where you live. You just need to learn how to protect yourself and your pets as much as possible. The outdoor world is too beautiful to be cooped up indoors, for me OR for Kodi!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah a number of vets don't recommend it. here';s more on it http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/lyme-disease-and-lyme-vaccine-disease/


----------

